# Ever wanted to animate something or even have animated?



## Jayy-Dog (Aug 25, 2017)

I personally animate but loose motivation a little after starting it. But i like the process. What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## RakshaTheCat (Aug 25, 2017)

Nooo, don't lose motivation, I'm a cat, I like things that move! Double fun if they could be made interactive! :3

What kind of animations do you like? Can you show examples? :3


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 25, 2017)

You know that Can't Sleep Love meme? I want that for my OC. XD


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 25, 2017)

Animation can take a pretty long time. it's certainly tedious work unless you take shortcuts. Sometimes it's a process of fudging tweens, sometimes you can plan out your animation by drawing your subject(s) in sections. Building "dolls" and animating them is certainly easier than trying to animate a series of full illustrations. The quality of work will certainly show but even the shortest tween-imation loops can turn out better than the longest movies done frame-by-frame. it's just a matter of style, process and practice; not just illustrating and animating but *practicing patience*. Find something to listen to like a podcast or play some cartoons or a TV show you've already seen a million times. Mild distractions can do wonders if you find yourself losing motivation. Also, take breaks from certain bits and move onto a different part of the animation to keep things fresh. Build the work piece by piece instead of working linearly from one end to the other.


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 25, 2017)

Ive tried animation before. Not into it... (I'm impatient XD)

_Still want that can't sleep love meme though... Only then will my life become complete. The only problem is I dont have 5 characters....

Edit: God for me (If I wasn't atheist ) is that animation if it existed... _


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 25, 2017)

There are so many things I'd love to animate. I could do it, it just wouldn't look very good. Besides, my free time is pretty limited as it is.

Animation is HARD. I want to learn how to tween so I can use it in certain sections when I'm short on time. Still, I'd much prefer to hand-draw it. If I was actually working on an animation, it would most likely turn out very sketchy. Sometimes I like that feel in an animation if it's done well.


----------



## RakshaTheCat (Aug 25, 2017)

Isn't animation in 3d actually easier, at least when it comes to humanoid characters? Mostly because there is a lot of nice mocap animations available already, so as long as you rig your character correctly, you can use them and save a lot of work.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 26, 2017)

RakshaTheCat said:


> Isn't animation in 3d actually easier, at least when it comes to humanoid characters? Mostly because there is a lot of nice mocap animations available already, so as long as you rig your character correctly, you can use them and save a lot of work.


Yes it is. I've dabbled a bit in 3D animation, and the model creation process and rigging is even more painful than hand-drawing everything. If you already have a model, it's still difficult to get the hang of it but it's much easier.


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 26, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> Yes it is. I've dabbled a bit in 3D animation, and the model creation process and rigging is even more painful than hand-drawing everything. If you already have a model, it's still difficult to get the hang of it but it's much easier.


You were the first notification Ive had since 7:40. XD

Still wanting that meme... Still can't animate...

Edit: These bots are posting these random threads, and I can't see anything on the recent threads.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 26, 2017)

JamesOtters said:


> You were the first notification Ive had since 7:40. XD
> 
> Still wanting that meme... Still can't animate...


Haha that's funny. I'm surprised with all the threads you're in. 

I want to animate but I have no time ;~;


----------



## fallout19980 (Sep 1, 2017)

I do rotoscope animation. I'm not really that good at drawing, but I like to make animations in my free time. Right  now i'm working on pre made clips like YouTube videos or movie scenes, the only time ive actually made a rotoscope animation using original footage was when I was testing out audio syncing and eye blink loops. I would like to make a short animated movie. But that would require time. And actors. And better equipment than my Wacom Intuos

And yes if you guys want an example I can link.


----------



## fallout19980 (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Sunfaust (Sep 2, 2017)

It seem realy cool Fallout, rotoscop animation is pretty funny to do.

 I haven't animated a lot, I've made a short footage of a girl who take her rifle on her horse to face a bear who attack her (It was to illustrate a fight in a tabletop rpg). The part with the gril was on rotoscop. I had filmed myself riding a suitcase, pretending the rifle with one of my LARP swords. I had to make several takes, because I was falling from the suitcase all the time. 
 The bear was hellish to animated, I've spend weeks studying how the muscles were working °-°

It take a lot of time, but it's so cool when you see what you had created coming to life ! 

I have a lot of ideas of others animations, but my pc aren't powerfull enought so I have to wait until I can change it.


----------



## fallout19980 (Sep 3, 2017)

Sunfaust said:


> It seem realy cool Fallout, rotoscop animation is pretty funny to do.
> 
> I haven't animated a lot, I've made a short footage of a girl who take her rifle on her horse to face a bear who attack her (It was to illustrate a fight in a tabletop rpg). The part with the gril was on rotoscop. I had filmed myself riding a suitcase, pretending the rifle with one of my LARP swords. I had to make several takes, because I was falling from the suitcase all the time.
> The bear was hellish to animated, I've spend weeks studying how the muscles were working °-°
> ...


It might be cool but its slowly sucking the life out of me


----------



## fallout19980 (Sep 11, 2017)

The base thing is done. Not my best but it'll have to do. 
www.furaffinity.net: Mary Jane Slip and Save (with audio) by fallout19980


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 11, 2017)

A lot of stuff, actually!
Some fancy cutesies:










"Hand-made" screenshots and fan animations for the games I love:
















And also some icon trades/commissions






 

 



My magnum opus is probably the fake Undertale battle I made for one OC contest





Feel free to check my stuff out here, always glad to see new audience .u.


----------



## fallout19980 (Sep 11, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> A lot of stuff, actually!
> Some fancy cutesies:
> 
> 
> ...


I think I'll walk myself out


----------



## fallout19980 (Sep 12, 2017)

www.furaffinity.net: Mary Jane Slip and Save (Color with audio) by fallout19980 color version. Anyone here seen the oats studios animations ?


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 17, 2017)

I was given an 8mm cine camera which I did have a bit of a play with doing some stop motion animation.


----------

